# Italy League 1  05 April



## A_Skywalker (Mar 30, 2009)

05 Apr 12:00 Atalanta v Fiorentina  2.40 3.10 2.80   
05 Apr 14:00 Cagliari v Catania  2.00 3.00 3.80   
05 Apr 14:00 Juventus v Chievo  1.33 4.33 8.50  
05 Apr 14:00 Palermo v Torino  1.70 3.20 5.00   
05 Apr 14:00 Reggina v Genoa  3.00 2.90 2.37   
05 Apr 14:00 Roma v Bologna  1.50 3.50 7.00   
05 Apr 14:00 Sampdoria v Napoli  2.00 3.00 3.80   
05 Apr 14:00 Siena v Lazio  2.37 3.10 2.87   
05 Apr 18:00 Udinese v Inter Milan  5.00 3.20 1.72  
05 Apr 20:00 AC Milan v Lecce  1.28 4.50 11.00


----------

